# PV Office Hours



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
I am just wondering if anyone knows what days the PV office is open. ie: Are they closed Saturday and Sunday? I checked their website and it says: 
Horario de Atención al Público: 09:00 a 13:00 hrs.

that's it 

If anyone knows please reply  
Thanks so much
Shelly


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Office of what .... those are the hours of both the US Consulate and Immigration. Neither are open weekends


----------

